# Trying to control ticks in SW Missouri



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Get with the manufacturer on the package and ask for tech service. They should know. Ticks are a tough bunch. Like other spiders.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I also have a tick problem in my area and one approach I read in our local paper seemed unique. It won't solve the problem, but it addresses it from a different direction. 

Mice are one of the critters that distribute the ticks so they recommended placing multiple boxes of cotton or other material where the mice could easily get it and treat that material with an appropriate insect control. I'm not sure if the stuff we put on our pets kills the ticks or just chases them away, TBD.

The other suggestion was a feeding station for deer where, as they ate, their neck would rub against a similar chemical. Feeding stations are an issue up here but the idea is still good.

I really like the treated bedding for the mice as one can never eliminate them so might as well eliminate the ticks they carry. A good long term approach. Plus the mice will love the nice bedding.

Bud


----------

